# Forums Reorganization tonight 11/19



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2007)

Just an announcement that some new forums will be added, and some of the forums will be reorganized to better categorize them.

It shouldnt be that much of a change...and no forums are being removed...so if you are missing the forum you wanted to go to...it was just moved...not removed =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2007)

new forums to be added are going to be:

Starwood Vacation Network

Hilton / HGVC


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 19, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to see there will be a Starwood Forum - thanks!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2007)

Reorg is now complete....announcements in new forums upcoming.

Will also be pruning threads from other forums to place in the appropriate new categories as applicable!

Thank you for your patience in the first of many new upgrades to the BBS!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 20, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Thank you for your patience in the first of many new upgrades to the BBS!



Now that is an interesting post.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 20, 2007)

*HIP HIP HOORAY for STARWOOD!*

Thank you for the Starwood!:whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the re-org!!!  I love HGVC having its own forum!  Much appreciation for your hard work!

Thanks again,

nonutrix


----------

